# blue tailed fire bellied newts and fire bellied toads? hmm...



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

So I have been moving animals around in my room and so on.
The common frogs and slow worm are going in with the common toads are once I build a mesh lid thing on it. 
Where the common frogs are now has the blue tailed fire bellied newts.
Where the fire bellied newts where now has the eel.
Where the eel is now is where the cane toad is.
Where the cane toad is is empty and once I get the reed frog project setup I'm going to get a sharped newt or two.
Now before I get on to the question I'm not getting anything new until I got the setup for the reed frogs done and can leave the plants to mature.
So the question is can blue tailed fire bellied newts and fire bellied toads be kept together? I have seen the toads be kept this Chinese and Japanese fire bellied newts and can't see too much problem with a couple of toads with my newts. I'm going to make it into a group of newts and then maybe if they can be together get the toads. Partly I really like fire bellied toads and also I doubt the newts will use the land area much.
I'll add some pics of the setup. Its about 60cm long, 45cm wide and 30cm high.
And whenever I want to breed the newts I'll separate them into pairs and put them in breeding setups.
Video I made showing the setup
Rampagereptiles412 winter contest entry: Blue tailed fire bellied newt at night - YouTube







(the plastic is a clear. Hard to see becasue of the flash)


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

No they can't, the toxins from the toads build up in the water and can harm the newts. I would not keep fire bellied toads with anything else. 
Hope this helps
Chris


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

thought so cheers  I couldn't find anything on the toxins they make. Just took me back to bufos and Bufotenin which I already know about but wasn't sure if they would make it as they are in the Bombina.

What you think of the setup though? how many you think could happily live in there? I would imagine 5 would be ok but think 9 might be pushing it. what you think?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

As above, fire bellied toads should not be kept with anything else. Nine would be too many in that size enclosure. You will need a very secure mesh lid as they are good at escaping.

I still think, as I have said previously, you will be overcrowding your common toads and common frogs (plus slow worm). That is 13 animals in total, excluding Stumpy - think about the space they have in the wild.


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

The frogs are in quarantine as suddenly 4 died over a week :/
They were fine then suddenly plop. so that’s three. And I'm not intending on getting any more for some time.
I'm assuming it might be age. 3 were about 5-7 and 1 was 10 :O but still to be safe. All were raised in captivity as frog spawn.
I haven't got round to changing the number thing until I'm sure they stop.
The others are all ok though it seems. Its been a month and nothing. I taken out the substrate and disposed of it and disinfected all branches and stuff.
Basically I'll change how much it says I got once the frogs are in and setteled as I can't be asked to keep going back and changing the frog count lol  Its been about a month or so now and the others seem ok 
the mesh lid is going to almost like another cage on top so it will add another foot and a half.
I thought nine would be too much.
What I do is think of the most I might be able to fit in (based on the size and behaviour) and have a smaller number that I’m sure can be in and then once I reach that number I normally stay at that. Thats just how my mind works. Lol it weird.
Like with fish. I’m like ok so I can have say 7 cory catfish and maybe put 10 in.
I get the 7 and stay at that. I haven’t actuary ever gone over my smaller number with animals. The numbers is based on the size and behaviour of the animals. So for example you can have 15 cardinal tetras in the same space as say 1 Siamese fighting fish.
I know I’m weird.
And yep the newts have a secure mesh lid. Trust me when I was 7 and got some sharped ribbed newts I learned the hard way that they are good at escaping


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Fire-bellied toads are even better- the Houdinis of the frog world! Away from water, they dehydrate very quickly. As stated, they can't be kept with anything else- their toxin is slow but cumulative, and will slowly kill off anything else kept with them. As a rough guide, 4 to 6 can be kept in a 2ft tank- they do better in small groups.


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

would love some  though I'm not buying anything new until I have got the plants in the reed frog setup.
If I can find another of the same tub of the one I got for the newts I'll use that. Love these tubs


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Fire-bellied toads are even better- the Houdinis of the frog world! Away from water, they dehydrate very quickly. As stated, they can't be kept with anything else- their toxin is slow but cumulative, and will slowly kill off anything else kept with them. As a rough guide, 4 to 6 can be kept in a 2ft tank- they do better in small groups.


Sorry that was what I meant in my post - it wasn't clear as two of you picked up on it!

Definitely very good at escaping and if not found quickly - it is not good news, sadly.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> Sorry that was what I meant in my post - it wasn't clear as two of you picked up on it!
> 
> Definitely very good at escaping and if not found quickly - it is not good news, sadly.


I knew what you meant! : victory:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Actually I've posted a couple of things recently which aren't perhaps as clear as they should be - its not the drink as its too early in the day, so must be an age related thing! Bit of a worry.....................:devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> Actually I've posted a couple of things recently which aren't perhaps as clear as they should be - its not the drink as its too early in the day, so must be an age related thing! Bit of a worry.....................:devil:


I find the drink compensates, on the whole...:whistling2:


----------

